# Rich Duchess



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

One of two tankers built in the Kasado Dockyard for Japanese owners Fuyo Kaiun, of Osaka, the 50,285 grt RICH DUCHESS is seen here in the Dover Strait.


----------



## Stanwell (Apr 13, 2004)

*Court Line Tanker*

Can any one fill in the details of a Court line tanker which was stranded in Canada after court line went into recievership in the mid seventies. The story as I remeber it was that having been impounded they had two choices stay and wait till they didn't have enough fuel to maintain the ship and still be stranded with out pay. or they could pick up the hook and sail away into the early evening and at least get home. The story went that they very slowly raised steam and made preparation through out the day to get the ship ready for sea with as little fuss as possible so as not to raise suspicions and as dusk fell they raised the anchour as quietly as possible. By the time the authorities realised what was happening the ship was underway and making for the open sea, despite giving chase there was really very little they could . The headline I remember in the union paper read Mounties don't get thier man. What I would like to know is what happened after that. There must be story of what happened when the ship reached the UK.


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

I think the tanker you are thinking of was the 'Halcyon The Great' of Court Line. She was impounded as soon as she reached the UK.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Have a look through this thread

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=7719&highlight=Halcyon+Great


----------

